# Clipless pedals .



## Alan57 (8 Dec 2012)

Just bought some Shimano M520 clipless pedals they are my first experience of clipless and i`ve used them on my mtb for the past 2 rides out. I`ve found them very easy for riding and they seem to increase the power when pedaling. I`ve had a couple of , " i`m not going to be able to disconnect", moments but have managed it .However, I still am aware of being clipped in and know I am more cautious when riding because of this. So how long did it take those of you that are clipless to become confident and comfortable with them ?


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (8 Dec 2012)

Took me less than a mile to get used to them... however it was cycling round the local park and I was constantly clipping in and out whilst cycling


----------



## Cubist (9 Dec 2012)

It'll take you a few rides, and even then you'll still have the occasional hairy moment, but eventually, and you won't realise it because it's so progressive, it'll become absolutely second nature.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (9 Dec 2012)

The closest I've come to a clipless moment was when I had unclipped only for my shoelaces to get tangled in the pedal!

Watch out for that one


----------



## oliver (9 Dec 2012)

two years down the road after adopting clip-less pedals I still have those occasional 1 mph mud splats some people call crashes - I prefer uncontrolled dismount!


----------



## Monsieur Remings (9 Dec 2012)

The worst one I had was getting my shoe stuck between the pedal and the chain stay, it was just enough time to fall off dismount involuntarily. 

Interested to hear that some MTBers also use clipless.


----------



## Cubist (9 Dec 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> The worst one I had was getting my shoe stuck between the pedal and the chain stay, it was just enough time to fall off dismount involuntarily.
> 
> Interested to hear that some MTBers also use clipless.


More or less started clipless. I have some flat pedals now, but it feels really weird on them. Mtbing on techy descents is a really good way to learn an instinctive unclipping strategy!


----------



## Motozulu (10 Dec 2012)

Have been clipless from day one - being a complete beginner I had some comedy moments - but am now at the stage where I just can't ride without em.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (10 Dec 2012)

Okay, clipless it is then. I can't imagine I'd feel too great without them what with being so used to them on a road bike.


----------



## ian westmacott (10 Dec 2012)

i'm new to the whole mountain bike thing only been ridin for 4 months and 3 of those have been on clip less pedals .Took me a couple of weeks to forget that I had them on and for the twist dismount to come naturally, mind you having said that I had my first crash with bike still attached to feet moment the other day ,not the most comfortable landing in the world but I dare say there is worse to com :/


----------



## Peteaud (10 Dec 2012)

Never got used to them.


----------



## defy-one (10 Dec 2012)

ordered some Shimano M324 pedals tonight .... spd one side, and flats on the other. perfect combo for the hybrid commuter/mud slinger/offroader/goto bike


----------



## Licramite (11 Dec 2012)

I just gone clipless, - put them on my mtb so if I came off if wouln't be under a truck.- only had 2 clipless moments , both times bike sank in mud and stopped , first time I unclipped my left foot and fell over on my right , handle bar in chest, (impressive bruise) second time got it right unclipped my right foot but took to long and landed on my knee.

but I,m sold, I really understand what this pulling the pedal is all about , loads more power in the pedal, santa's getting me a set of shimano m250s for my road bike (I hope) - well I dropped big enough hints.

all for less than £25 pedals,clips and shoes - good old ebay.


----------



## Luke Tovey (11 Dec 2012)

It took me 1 ride to get used to mine, however I did get overconfident and fell over at a set of traffic light in front of a lot of people! It was very funny but very embarrassing. Try loosening the resistance screw on the pedal so it is easier to un clip untill you are 100% confident on them, then you can turn the resistance up in a few rides.

Luke - WHS


----------



## HovR (11 Dec 2012)

I moved from clips and straps a while ago. I loved the security of a tightened strap, but hated the constant tightening/untightening. I got used to them pretty much straight away, probably because I was used to undoing straps at every stop.

Haven't had a clipless moment yet, although came close on my first 50 mile ride with them. Hundreds of miles in now and it just feels completely natural.


----------



## Motozulu (11 Dec 2012)

I've found that in time, your feet develop a kind of muscle memory. Last couple of 'I think I'm coming off here' moments I've found my foot doing the twist release thing before I've even realised I'm going down.

Well it's either muscle memory or your foot becomes directly linked to your sphincter.


----------



## Alan57 (14 Dec 2012)

Really starting to like them now.


----------



## Drago (15 Dec 2012)

I adapted pretty much instantly. My unpopular theory is that many riders switch to them before their basic riding and machine handling skills are properly developed, and this is where a lot of problems arise.


----------



## adamangler (23 Dec 2012)

Just put some on my cx bike for the road, but no way would use them for mtb, my riding style i love getting a foot off round berms etc, and tend to ride hard and throw the bike about, will sacrifice a bit of power for being able to chuck the bike about and bail quickly, ie on slippy rocks or wood etc you just havent got that split second imo


----------



## DuffSpy (24 Dec 2012)

M520's arrived this morning, I'm a pro at unnatural dismounts, anyways, going to love the extra power.


----------



## screenman (24 Dec 2012)

adamangler, you can still throw the bike about only with more control so there is not so much need to get the foot down so often.


----------



## Boon 51 (26 Dec 2012)

My only comment on this is... I started with some Shimano 087s with SPD 540 pedals on my road bike and will put them on my mtb next week and I've just got some Sidi Pro 5s shoes with Ultegra 6700 pedals( SPD SL's) and I hate them, I wish now I got the first shoes and pedals again and not bothered with the last two..
I wont be going any faster with the better kit....
But clipless is the way to go  but I just wasted a bit of money...


----------



## Motozulu (26 Dec 2012)

I'd say wearing clipless has got to improve your technique? when you no longer have the option of dabbing a foot down it certainly errmm 'focuses' you a lot more.


----------



## Boris Bajic (27 Dec 2012)

Drago said:


> I adapted pretty much instantly. My unpopular theory is that many riders switch to them before their basic riding and machine handling skills are properly developed, and this is where a lot of problems arise.


 
I have a feeling this post is really a cry for someone to say how clever you were to develop your bike-handling skills to such a high level. 

So let me say how clever you are.

Nonetheless, I think I disagree with your theory whether the above is the case or not. Many cyclists came through flat pedals, onto rat cages and then moved on to clipless systems. Many of us spent decades not realising that we were waiting for the clipless systems to be invented and marketed. 

Cyclist who had been riding with verve for decades before clipless pedals hit the mass market still often had clipless moments. I'm not sure (even today) that my machine-handling skills are what you'd call 'properly developed', but almost everyone I know has had a clipless moment. 

The list includes casual shopping-run bimblers, keen and experienced off-roaders and formerly fast ex-racers. All the evidence suggests that 'machine-handling skills have little to do with it. 

The only people I know who have had no clipless moments are two of my children. One did, but it was as much misfortune as anything.

By and large, the children got into riding with SPDs when around 11 or 12 years old, on dinky little size-4 Spud Shoes. It seemed to help that they made the transition young and without a significant number of clipless-less years behind them. Like learning languages, the change might suit the young brain.


----------



## Drago (27 Dec 2012)

No need to be patronising. I was voicing an opinion about the skills of others, not my own.

I am myself admittedly dreadful on a bike, and my fat arriss on a saddle looks a pair of saggy pink panniers.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (29 Dec 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> My only comment on this is... I started with some Shimano 087s with SPD 540 pedals on my road bike and will put them on my mtb next week and I've just got some Sidi Pro 5s shoes with Ultegra 6700 pedals( SPD SL's) and I hate them, I wish now I got the first shoes and pedals again and not bothered with the last two..
> I wont be going any faster with the better kit....
> But clipless is the way to go  but I just wasted a bit of money...


 
The Ultegra SPD-SL set-up is what I've got - 6700 too! Probably better on a road bike but I'm using mine on the MTB. I have to say, I love them.


----------



## Boon 51 (29 Dec 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> The Ultegra SPD-SL set-up is what I've got - 6700 too! Probably better on a road bike but I'm using mine on the MTB. I have to say, I love them.


 
I did or have read loads of good stuff about the 6700 SL's but I feel happier with my 540's and the mtb set up..

PS.. How you getting with your new bike?.. OK I hope..


----------



## Monsieur Remings (29 Dec 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> I did or have read loads of good stuff about the 6700 SL's but I feel happier with my 540's and the mtb set up..
> 
> PS.. How you getting with your new bike?.. OK I hope..


 
Yes mate, what with lots of work at Xmas and the weather being so charming, I've only got out once so far but very pleased with it.

Have you bought a new one too?


----------



## Drago (29 Dec 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> The Ultegra SPD-SL set-up is what I've got - 6700 too! Probably better on a road bike but I'm using mine on the MTB. I have to say, I love them.


How you getting on with that? Years ago I entered a race and some bloke was using Look clipless road pedals and the mud defeated them pretty quick. We didn't snigger too much.


----------



## Boon 51 (29 Dec 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Yes mate, what with lots of work at Xmas and the weather being so charming, I've only got out once so far but very pleased with it.
> 
> Have you bought a new one too?


 
I get my mtb on Monday so it will be a long weekend.. I bought a Trek Elite 8.5 in white and black..


----------



## sabian92 (29 Dec 2012)

Sorry to hijack here, but is standard chain lubricant okay for the bolts in the shoe?


----------



## Monsieur Remings (29 Dec 2012)

Drago said:


> How you getting on with that? Years ago I entered a race and some bloke was using Look clipless road pedals and the mud defeated them pretty quick. We didn't snigger too much.


 
Not so bad, but point taken Drago - they're not so marvellous when dealing with wet apocalyptic weather conditions. Perhaps I'll make a change to SPD and see if there's any difference but would prefer to have the same system on both bikes.


----------



## Drago (29 Dec 2012)

I know what you mean. It's a dilemma and unless you're minted you need a common standard. I to use Shimmy 540's on all my bikes, although SPD cleats are fitted to road shoes for use with my drop barred bike.


----------



## 02GF74 (29 Dec 2012)

sabian92 said:


> Sorry to hijack here, but is standard chain lubricant okay for the bolts in the shoe?


 
nope - the bolts holding the cleats to the shoes will be subjected to water many times as inevitably you will cycle in the rain/mud or walk though it so being steel, will rust as i have found out.

I use stainless steel bolts instead - no idea if this helps prevent rusting, as what happened previously, as I have not tired to remove the cleats - due to walking the hex socket is a bit knackered so it should be quite an adventure trying to remove the bolts.


----------



## sabian92 (29 Dec 2012)

02GF74 said:


> nope - the bolts holding the cleats to the shoes will be subjected to water many times as inevitably you will cycle in the rain/mud or walk though it so being steel, will rust as i have found out.
> 
> I use stainless steel bolts instead - no idea if this helps prevent rusting, as what happened previously, as I have not tired to remove the cleats - due to walking the hex socket is a bit knackered so it should be quite an adventure trying to remove the bolts.


 
Ah ok, where can I get replacement bolts instead? They're just standard Shimano SH-51 cleats. What should I use instead, some copper anti-seize?


----------



## Drago (29 Dec 2012)

New bolts come pre treated with thread lock so they don't vibrate loose and water can't get in. Of course, re-use the bolts and you need to re treat the threads.


----------



## sabian92 (29 Dec 2012)

Drago said:


> New bolts come pre treated with thread lock so they don't vibrate loose and water can't get in. Of course, re-use the bolts and you need to re treat the threads.


 
Any in particular I should look for?


----------



## Drago (2 Jan 2013)

Loctite Blue thread locking compound is only a coupla quid a bottle.


----------

